# Selbe Übung, selbe Verletzung - was zum Henker mach ich falsch?



## Eisfochel (3. Februar 2010)

Hi,

habs mal wieder geschafft mir das Handgelenk zu zerren. Diesmal das rechte. 

Zur Vorgeschichte, ich hab mir gegen Ende letzten Jahres beim Bunnyhop üben das linke Handgelenk gezerrt und konnte fast zwei MOnate lang mit der Linken Hand so gut wie nichts brauchbares anfangen was in Richtung springen ging. Jetzt liefs mit Stützbandage wieder, Federgabel ist auch repariert, also auf gings.

Hab heute wieder versucht Stufen hochzuspringen. Dabei hats wieder den selben Mist gegeben wie letztes Jahr. Das Vorderrad klebte schier am Boden und wollte ums verrecken nicht hochkommen. Stattdessen gabs nen Ruck durchs diesmal rechte Handgelenk.

Was zum Henker mach ich da falsch?

Folgenden Bewegungsablauf exerzier ich da durch. Eher selten klappt es ganz gut, meisst aber eher leidlich bis schlecht, und dann auch oft gar nicht.

1. Auf die Kante mit den beiden Stufen zufahren
2. Hintern nach hinten ums VR zu entlasten
3. Arme dabei durchstrecken und nach hinten werfen soweit es nur geht
4. Dabei so kräftig wie möglich am Lenker reissen und gleichzeitig abspringen. Manchmal kommt das VR bissel hoch und rollt über die beiden Stufen, dann versuche ich beim Abspringen das HR mit hoch zu ziehen und den Schwerpunkt nach vorn zu bringen. 

Ab und an klappt das auch, meisst knall ich jedoch mit dem HR mit schmackes gegen die Kante, oder das Kettenblatt hängt an der Stufe fest. 

Meisst tun mir jedoch nach paar Versuchen die Handgelenke weh, und das ganze fühlt sich beim reissen an als ob ich nen 5t Gewicht versuche zu heben. Ich hab den Eindruck das ich da irgendwie gegen mein Körpergewicht anspringe/reisse. Das Rad klebt, wenns auf diese Art und weise schiefgeht, jedoch regelrecht am Boden und denkt nicht daran mehr als ein paar cm zu lupfen.

Hat hier vlt. jemand eine Idee was an dem Bewegungsablauf falsch ist? Das sollte doch eigendlich einen Bunnyhop ergeben?

Schwerpunkt nach hinten, Lenker reissen, springen, Schwerpunkt nach vorne, Heck mit füssen hochziehen, Lenker nach hinten durchdrücken.

So hab ich hier zumindest die ganzen Bunnyhop Tutorials verstanden. Seh ich das falsch das man mit dieder Bewegungsreihenfolge auch über Kanten und Stufen kommen sollte?

Vlt kann mir einer hier nen Tip geben wo mein grundsätzlicher Fehler liegt. Kann ja nicht sein das ich mir dauernd irgendwelche Sehnen zerre.


Gruß,

Eisfochel.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (3. Februar 2010)

wasn Rad hast du denn? Fully HT? XC Racer oder Dirt Bike? Klappen denn kleinere Hindernisse als 2 Stufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-ZERO FX (3. Februar 2010)

erst mal würd ich mir aus zwei gleich hohen Gegenständen und einem Stock ein weniger hohes und gefährliches Hinderniss bauen. 

deiner Beschreibung nach ziehst du vll zu stark nach hinten und kannst so keinen Impuls nach oben mehr geben.

Ich würd erst mal anfangen bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit, mit Körperspannung (druck auf den Pedalen) nur das HR anzulupfen (ganz ohne das VR hochzureisen)
wenn das klappt, die Bewegung aufs ganze Rad übertragen. Sozusagen mit Körperspannung zwischen den Berührungspunkten am Bike hochspringen.

Die Technik, wie du sie beschreibst und wie man sie in Videos sieht ist mMn deutlich schwieriger, jedoch auch effektiver um auf oder über hohe Hindernisse zu kommen.

Gruß


----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2010)

der bewegungsablauf, den du beschreibst, hört sich so falsch ja gar nicht an. aber was meinst du mit dem letzten punkt? 



Eisfochel schrieb:


> Schwerpunkt nach hinten, Lenker reissen, springen, Schwerpunkt nach vorne, Heck mit füssen hochziehen, Lenker nach hinten durchdrücken.



 

wenn du mit den handgelenken solche probleme hast, kann es sein, dass du zu viel mit den armen am lenker reißt und dafür zu wenig mit gewichtsverlagerung arbeitest? so rein gefühlsmäßig würde ich sagen, dass beim bunny mehr aus der bewegung der hüfte kommt, als aus dem ziehen mit den armen. die liefern eigentlich nur den ersten impuls, um hoch zu kommen. 
das würde auch erklären, dass du das hinterrad dann auch nicht richtig hoch bekommst. 
eine andere vermutung wäre noch, dass du nach dem hochreißen die arme immer noch gestreckt lässt. wenn das vorderrad aufkommt, während du die ellbogen durchgedrückt hast, kann das ganz schön in die gelenke gehen, weil du nicht richtig abfedern kannst. 

@G-ZERO FX
das, was du da beschreibst hört sich verdächtig nach schweinehopp an


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (3. Februar 2010)

Das, was Du beschreibst, klingt tatsächlich so, als würdest Du versuchen, Dich selbst mit dem Rad als Hebel zu "zerreißen".
Allgemein gesprochen ist ein Bunny-Hop eine fließende Bewegung und hat nichts mit reißen zu tun. Denke da liegt der Hauptfehler.
Man sollte zuerst nicht versuchen wie wild am Lenker zu zerren, um damit am System "Rad-Mensch" mit großem Kraftaufwand etwas zu bewirken.
Fangt doch alle mal kleiner an. Ein ~10cm hohes Hindernis, das im besten Fall nachgibt (z.B. ein Karton,
 und nicht gleich 2 Stufen einer unnachgiebigen Treppe) eignet sich perfekt, um zuerst das _Timing_ zu üben.
Die _Höhe_ kommt mit dem Verinnerlichen der richtigen Bunny-Hop-Technik. 
Und um auf richtig Höhe zu kommen (ich sag jetzt mal pauschal alles jenseits der 50cm) muß man dann auch schon mal stark am Lenker "reißen". 
Das bedeutet in diesem Fall aber "stark dynamisch", weil der Bewegungsablauf blitzschnell und mit hohem Kraftaufkommen durchlaufen wird.


----------



## Eisfochel (3. Februar 2010)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> wasn Rad hast du denn? Fully HT? XC Racer oder Dirt Bike? Klappen denn kleinere Hindernisse als 2 Stufen?



Hardtail. Der Rahmen ist ein Drössiger, Gabel ne Reba SL

Hier mal ein Bild, nicht mein Bike, aber der selbe Rahmen:

http://www.radforum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=10270&stc=1&d=1256309292

Ja, kleinere klappen so leidlich. zwar nicht als gescheiter Bunnyhop, aber mit dem Ablauf erst vorne reissen, dann Heck hochziehen kom ich über 20cm ohne nennenswerte Berührung schon manchmal drüber.


----------



## Marc B (3. Februar 2010)

Nimm erstmal lose Hindernisse wie Schuhkartons, damit du dich nicht verletzt.

Zur Bewegung:



> _1. Auf die Kante mit den beiden Stufen zufahren
> 2. Hintern nach hinten ums VR zu entlasten
> 3. Arme dabei durchstrecken und nach hinten werfen soweit es nur geht
> 4. Dabei so kräftig wie möglich am Lenker reissen und gleichzeitig abspringen. Manchmal kommt das VR bissel hoch und rollt über die beiden Stufen, dann versuche ich beim Abspringen das HR mit hoch zu ziehen und den Schwerpunkt nach vorn zu bringen._



Wie springst du ab? Mir fehlt der "Stem-F*ck" (Stem = Vorbau) in deiner Beschreibung, also der Hüftimpuls nach vorne, durch den das Hinterrad der Sprungbewegung folgt. Viele machen den Fehler und versuchen das Hinterrad aus den Beinen hochzuziehen, wie sie es vom Standard-Hop gewöhnt sind. Der Stem-F*ck ist das A und O, damit dir der richtige Bunny Hop gelingt.

Siehe hier:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsM977afRDU"]YouTube- bunny hop High-speed sequence[/ame]

Viel Erfolg beim Üben!


----------



## zarea (3. Februar 2010)

Eisfochel schrieb:


> Heute, 00:02


Na als Erstes früher ins Bett gehen und ausgeschlafen üben.


----------



## *iceman* (3. Februar 2010)

Hab jetzt zwar nicht alle Posts gelesen, hatte aber ein ähnliches Problem und das wichtigste ist nicht zu übertreiben. Den Bewegungsablauf bekommst du irgendwann von alleine rein, da wird's plötzlich mal "klick" machen, du darfst aber einfach nicht öfter als 5-10mal am Stück probieren, sonst gehts halt auf die Gelenke...


----------



## Michrat (3. Februar 2010)

Knall dir deine Gelenke ruhig weiter kaputt, brauchste nix mehr Arbeiten und lass auch den Helm weg wie im Video gezeigt, mit ist ja soooo uncool. 
Und immer schön in die Ellenbogen knallen lassen die sind dann auch bald verschlissen und fürn Rücken ist diese Übung nahezu ideal


----------



## X-Fire (4. Februar 2010)

ich hoffe, du machst deinen sattel so tief es geht, sonst hast du einfach keinen platz für die bewegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maertenz (4. Februar 2010)

Hi Ridefirst_Marc,

danke für das Video!
Bei mir klappen die Hops bisher auch nicht so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte, aber dieser Film sagt mehr als 1000 Worte ... 
Mal schauen, ob ich das so umsetzen kann, fahre allerdings ein MTB, aber grundsätzlich muss es damit ja auch gehen.
Bei der gezeigten, extremen Ausführung sollte man die Bikehose wohl am besten falsch herum anziehen - Sitzpolster vorne 

Grüsse,
Maertenz


----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (7. Februar 2010)

An den Threadersteller:  Krass! Mit dem Bike en bunny Hop zu versuchen is schon echt mutig. Hast du beim hüpfen den Sattel auch echt soweit draußen wie auf dem Bild?

Du weißt aber schon, dass das nicht der richtige Rahmen für so Tricks is oder? Also ich will dir nich zu nahe treten, aber du hast ja gar kein Platz auf dem Bock, um dich irgendwie zu bewegen.

Und für alle Gelenke: Das würd ich mal ganz schnell sein lassen mit dem üben, wenn die Gelenke weh tun. Da machst irgendwas aber derbe falsch. Ich hab noch nie Gelenkschmerzen vom Bunny Hop gehabt. Du darfst deine Arme nicht ganz durchdrücken, die müssen FEDERN!!!! Egal, was du gerade damit machst, nie deine Arme durchdrücken!

Und du lehnst deinen Popo erst nach hinten, nachdem du am Lenker gezogen hast! Vorher ist das nämlich dann ein bisschen kontraproduktiv.


Den Stemf*ck aus dem Video find ich aber arg übertrieben... Dafür, dass er so krass reingeht, ist der Bunny Hop aber nicht sehr hoch.


----------



## zarea (7. Februar 2010)

$A|\|D$T0|\|3D schrieb:


> Den Stemf*ck aus dem Video find ich aber arg übertrieben... Dafür, dass er so krass reingeht, ist der Bunny Hop aber nicht sehr hoch.


Vielleicht hast Du recht, aber für Anschauungszwecke ist der Bewegungsablauf so deutlicher zu erkennen. Wenn man es dann kann, werden die Bewegungen von alleine so gering wie möglich.
Meine ich.


----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (8. Februar 2010)

Ja gut das ist wahr für Anschauungszwecke ist das schon gut.

Also was mir ganz gut geholfen hat, war den Bunny Hop an einem abgesenkten Bordstein zu üben. Manche Fahrer scheitern ja bereits daran, dass VR hoch zu bekommen. Das sollte so aber ganz gut funktionieren:

Du fährst mit normaler Geschwindigkeit auf einen ABGESENKTEN Bordstein zu. In dem Moment, wo das VR auf den Bordstein rollt, bekommt es von diesem einen Kick, den normalerweise die Federgabel wegsteckt.

In diesem Moment (bzw. genau bei diesem Impuls) muss man am Lenker ziehen, dann bekommt man das Vorderrad schon relativ hoch. Das so lange üben, bis man das VR hoch genug bekommt. Das ist jetzt auch für alle, die Ihr Rad nicht gescheit zum Manual oder Wheelie hochbekommen.

Macht man das nun nicht zu langsam, so merkt man denselben Impuls auch am Hinterrad, während das Vorderrad schon/noch in der Luft ist. Dann sollte man bei genau diesem Impuls das Hinterrad mit den Beinen hoch ziehen und schon habt ihr einen richtigen Bunny Hop geschafft! Da der Bewegungsablauf so total einfach zu lernen ist, geht das schon sehr bald ohne den Bordstein. Da bekommt Ihr den Impuls vom VR auch dadurch, dass Ihr die Gabel vor dem hochziehen ein bisschen einfedert und die Gabel dann direkt wieder rauskommt, das kickt euch dann ein bisschen raus ("""Liegestütz überm Lenker""").

Auf diese Weise schafft Ihr es automatisch, dass das HR genau an derselben Stelle den Boden verlässt wie das VR.

Das mit dem Bordstein sollte man aber nur machen, wenn man das mit dem Bremsen am HR raus hat, denn durch den Kick kommt man schnell so hoch, dass man hinten über kippt.

Für alle, die das mit dem Hinterrad nicht hinbekommen: Das VR bekommt Ihr deswegen hoch, weil Ihr mit den Händen am Lenker zieht. Genau das gleiche müsst Ihr auch mit dem HR machen, nur mit den Füßen. Hört sich jetzt komisch an, aber: Den jeweils vorderen Fuß mit der Fußspitze nach oben zeigend ins Pedal stellen, den hinteren Fuß genau umgekehrt mit der Fußspitze nach unten nach hinten in das Pedal drücken.

So kann man trocken das hochziehen des HR üben, ohne das VR anheben zu müssen.

Wenn man die Füße derart in die Pedale verschränkt hat, muss man in die Knie gehen (soweit es der Sattel zulässt) und sich dann kräftig abdrücken. Wenn Ihr die Beine fast ganz durchgedrückt habt, müsste Ihr diese wieder anziehen und das Hinterrad kommt mit nach oben. Dieser Ablauf muss natürlich sehr schnell erfolgen, sonst bekommt Ihr keinen Schwung. Das kann man auch am Bordstein üben, der kickt das HR dann auch noch ein bisschen nach oben.

Natürlich das auch nicht zu kräftig machen, sonst kippt man vorne über!

Auf diese Weise sollte das eigentlich nach zwei, drei Wochen intensiver Übung funktionieren

Das kann man auch machen, wenn man einen Stoppie oder eine 180° Wende machen will. Das Bike lässt sich dann viel besser kontrollieren und man muss nicht warten, bis das HR von alleine hoch kommt. Das erfordert aber meiner Meinung nach mehr Übung, da ich persönlich mehr "Angst" habe, vorne über als hinten über zu kippen.

Das, was die meisten Fahrer mit Clickies machen. Das VR und HR GLEICHZEITIG den Boden verlassen, ist kein richtiger Bunny Hop, habe mal gehört, dass das in "BMX-Facjkreisen" Hobbit genannt wird und die sich über die ganzen Clickie-Fahrer lustig machen, weil das im Vergleich zu nem richtigen Bunny Hop schon ziemlich "komisch" aussieht. Mal ganz davon abgesehen komm ich mit nem Hobbit weder so hoch, noch so weit wie mit nem richtigen Bunny Hop.

Ich würde daher empfehlen, den Bunny Hop mit Plattformpedalen und bequemen Schuhen zu üben, das ist einfacher und sicherer.

Es wird aber alles nicht funktionieren, wenn Ihr die Bewegungen nicht richtig ausführt, weil Ihr vor irgendwas Angst habt. Man muss in sich und sein Bike Vertrauen haben, sons traut man sich nicht, diese Bewegungsabläufe zu machen, die mit den gewohnten Abläufen beim normalen Fahren leider wenig bis gar nichts zu tun haben.

Und immer nen Helm tragen! Ist besser als ein Loch im Kopf...

P.S.: Empfehle diese Übung mit einem mittleren/kleinen Hardtail und einer Gabel bis maximal 100mm (am besten irgendwas Dirtbike-ähnliches).


----------



## Maertenz (9. Februar 2010)

Hi, das irritiert mich jetzt - auf dem Video von Ridefirst_Marc (Beitrag 3.2.) ist klar zu sehen, dass da überhaupt nicht mit den Füssen gezogen wird, die stehen ganz flach auf den Pedalen (und das sind auch keine Clickies ).

Es scheint verschiedene Techniken für den BunnyHop zu geben? 
Wenn man ohnehin mit den Füssen zieht, warum dann nicht mit Clickies, das wäre ja dann die gleiche Technik bzw. gleicher Bewegungsablauf, nur leichter?

Gruesse,
Maertenz


----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (9. Februar 2010)

Dann schau dir das nochmal genau an. Ich nehm an das die Plattform- Pedale von dem Jung in dem Video auch Pins haben, also das du deine Füße nicht im 90° Winkel dagegen stellen musst, damit du die ziehen kannst. An sich ist es auch fast gar nicht möglich, die Füße bei so einer Bewegung wie dem Bunny Hop im 90° Winkel anzustellen, da du dich dabei selbst behinderst.

Schau mal genau hin, die Füße stehen nicht ganz flach auf den Pedalen.

Es gibt noch einen weiteren Beweiß dafür, dass er das Rad mit den Füßen nach oben zieht: Er könnte niemals genug Schwung mit dem Hochziehen des VR entwickeln, dass das HR IHN selbst nach oben drückt. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass er das Rad nach oben ziehen muss, sonst würde es gar nicht nach oben kommen.

Er drückt sich vom Boden ab und durch den Schwung, den er dabei bekommt, geht der Körper nach oben. Das Rad zieht er an den Pedalen hinterher.

Warum ich dabei was gegen Clicks habe:

1. Es ist einfach nicht richtig, weil der "Ursprung" dieses Tricks, bzw. dieser Technik bestimmt nicht im neuen XC Sektor und auch nicht beim Rennrad liegt, sondern eher von etwas "oldskoolem" like BMX abstammt. Und da gabs nicht wirklich Clickies, oder?

2. Es vermittelt wieder ein falsches Sicherheitsgefühl, da du je nach eingestellter Spannung irgendwann an den Punkt kommst, an dem du dich einfach aus den Clickies rausreist. Du hast dann keinen halt mehr auf den Pedalen und das ist nicht gut.

3. Wenn wirklich etwas schief läuft, ist es immer besser, keine Clicks zu fahren, dafür gibt es ja bis jetzt genug Beispiele (Siehe Umfaller an der Ampel, weil nicht mehr schnell genug rausgekommen<- Und das ist noch harmlos, und doch haben sich Fahrer dabei schon Knochen gebrochen). Das wird auch immer so bleiben, weil es immer einen gibt, der nocht nicht so gut mit Clickies kann, weil er grad erst damit angefangen hat.



Das muss natürlich jeder selber wissen, wie ers macht. Ich bin halt der Meinung, dass der "richtige" Bunny Hop auf jeden Fall ohne Clickies zu erlernen ist und er da auch seinen Ursprung hat.

Im Endeffekt kann ich nur sagen: Das ist so, wie ich es gelernt habe, und wer möchte, kann es gerne ausprobieren und wenn man sich wirklich reinhängt und ohne Angst da dran geht, wird es früher oder später auch zum Erfolg führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black_Pearl (9. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mal interessiert gelesen, bin ja mit 30cm auch noch kein Profi und lern gern dazu. Mir steht aber auch nur ein Fully zur Verfügung.

Bei einem möcht ich mich anschließen, für solche Spielereien würd ich wenigstens ein geeignetes Bike wählen. Da wird´s schon viel einfacher...


----------



## benn9411 (10. Februar 2010)

ich hab nach dem ewigen nur den berg runterfahrn auch mal lust bekommen ein paar tricks zu probieren, ich hab in ungefähr son rad wie das drössiger, und ich muss sagen selbst mit kurzem vorbau und sattel weit unten bekomm ich die front nur schwer hoch, wheelies bekomm ich so ca 2m hin bunnyhop geht garnicht, weil ich mir denke das einfach die geo nicht dafür gemacht, also am besten mal en dirt oder ein bmx leihen und probieren, ein weiteres problem für mich ist das iwie immer der lenker quer kommt iund ich volle kanne draufknall was saumäßig anen handgelenken wehtut 

einfach weiterüben und mal schritt für schritt üben vll wirds dann was aber das einfachste ist denk ich mal ein anderes rad zu nehmen (natürlich andere geo)



greez ben


----------



## Marc B (10. Februar 2010)

Alte XC-Bikes tun es im Notfall auch, z.B. als es noch nichts anderes gab

[watch26]2CF83AE44C9D0325D7B8A66F8B1C56B6633938106119025000[/watch26]


----------



## Maertenz (11. Februar 2010)

Da ist er wieder, der Ridefirst_Marc ... nettes Video, aber leider nicht SloMo...

Du schriebst ja weiter oben "Viele machen den Fehler und versuchen das Hinterrad aus den Beinen hochzuziehen".
$A|\|D$T0|\|3D  hingegen besteht darauf, dass man mit den Füssen zieht ... könnt ihr euch irgendwie einigen, bevor ich die Technik falsch übe?

Grüsse
Maertenz


----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (11. Februar 2010)

@Maertenz

Also ich denk am besten ist es, wenn du beides machst, den Stemf*ck und das ziehen (schließt sich ja nicht aus). Wenn du dann das Prinzip drauf hast, wird sich zeigen, wie du den Bunny Hop am besten kannst.

Ich weiß nur, das dir das Bike niemals folgen würde, wenn du nicht mit den Schuhen an den Pedalen "hängen" würdest.


Ich hab hoffentlich bald mal wieder ein gescheites Hardtail und dann werd ich das nochmal intensiver "untersuchen", weil wenn man das nur mit dem dicken Fully macht, dann leidet irgendwie der Stil ganz schön.


----------



## Marc B (11. Februar 2010)

Maertenz schrieb:


> Da ist er wieder, der Ridefirst_Marc ... nettes Video, aber leider nicht SloMo...
> 
> Du schriebst ja weiter oben "Viele machen den Fehler und versuchen das Hinterrad aus den Beinen hochzuziehen".
> $A|\|D$T0|\|3D  hingegen besteht darauf, dass man mit den Füssen zieht ... könnt ihr euch irgendwie einigen, bevor ich die Technik falsch übe?
> ...



Hi Maertenz,

Körperspannung muss gewährleistet sein, damit der Fuß nicht von den Pedalen rutscht, da er ja die Kräfte überträgt.

Aber man zieht nicht aktiv aus den Beinen heraus ("Arsch zum Hintern"), wie es beim Standard-Hop gemacht wird.

Schau hier auf die Fußstellung von Hannes aka Freesoul







Ciao,
Marc


----------



## Maertenz (30. März 2010)

So, 

jetzt hab ich's ein paar Mal auf'm Weg zur Arbeit probiert - die Grundtechnik hab ich in etwa raus, nun muss ich noch an der Höhe arbeiten.
Was mir dabei aber klar geworden ist: ohne Sattel versenken geht's nicht. Also auf Flachpassagen bei ausgefahrenem Sattel mal eben über'n Baum hüpfen ist eher unrealistisch. Oder sieht das jemand anders? 

Grüße
Maertenz


----------



## Maertenz (10. April 2010)

Aua!

Kann es sein, dass Protektoren gar nicht für Stürze sondern gegen das Einschlagen der eigenen Plattformpedale erfunden wurden?!

Ich sach euch was ... n' paar Mal beim Springen etwas von den Pedalen gerutscht und meine Schienbeine sehen aus wie Blutwurst.

Aber was mich nicht umbringt, macht mich ja härter 
Maertenz


----------



## Maertenz (7. September 2010)

So, 30 cm schaffe ich jetzt, aber hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass da nicht mehr so viel Luft nach oben ist. Welche Höhe kann man denn als "Normalverbraucher" mit einem 15kg-Fully erreichen? 

CU
Martenz


----------



## Jetpilot (7. September 2010)

einfache gleichung: mehr Arbeit=mehr Lageenergie. Hast du die technik drauf, kannst du theoretiosch auch 50cm hoch springen, nur musst du eine höhere leistung bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maertenz (8. September 2010)

Hallo, ja das mag sein. Mich würde halt interessieren, welche Höhe die Leser hier im Forum so schaffen.


----------



## NeverEnough (9. September 2010)

Michrat schrieb:


> Knall dir deine Gelenke ruhig weiter kaputt, brauchste nix mehr Arbeiten und lass auch den Helm weg wie im Video gezeigt, mit ist ja soooo uncool.
> Und immer schön in die Ellenbogen knallen lassen die sind dann auch bald verschlissen und fürn Rücken ist diese Übung nahezu ideal



Depp? Gleich immer den Teufel an die Wand malen!


----------



## Jetpilot (10. September 2010)

mit dem freerider habe ich mal nen 40cm hohen gartenzaun geschafft, mit dem ams mitteldicke bäume (ca 25 cm...)


----------



## NeverEnough (10. September 2010)

mit dem dirtbike 50cm und mit dem freerider 3cm?!


----------



## Jetpilot (10. September 2010)

is ja auch ein kona stinky


----------

